# Odyssea B60 replacement parts



## gmscott16 (May 11, 2010)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum. I've been trying for some time to find some sort of solution to my lighting problem on my tank. Would love to find some place that sells replacement parts but can't find a thing. Basically light fixture does not work at all. Replaced the bulbs and still nothing. Brought it to an electrician and he states that it should work...but nothing. Is there any way to completely remove the lighting from the hood and replace with something completely different? Any suggestions or direction? My tank has been sitting because wife won't let me leave it with a horrible strip light I rigged. Please help. Thanks all.


----------

